

R.I. may defer loans for young entrepreneurs - AndrewKelley
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2013/08/26/considers-deferring-student-loans-for-young-entrepreneurs/R1CUAZrGz5OtqEuHX040kM/story.html

======
AndrewKelley
Think it would be helpful to defer loans for graduates who go to work for
start-ups or launch their own entrepreneurial ventures in the state?

